# 2003 0302 misfire code and peddle to the floor with no gas? randomly



## chadairtech (Mar 1, 2015)

after i replaced the heater core due to a small leak in floorboard the car started statiling,service light ,pedle to the floor and no gas fire and seems like after it warms up. took to dealership they replaced therm body, 3dr trip they said it was computer also. replaced and did same thing after i told them no of those were it due to it had no driving problems due to taking the dash out to replace heater core. suggestions


----------

